# Suche OS das von CD bootet.



## Semme (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich habe hier noch sin bisel Hardware rumliegen und würde gerne einen DVD-Player bauen. Ich habe: Mainboard mit CPU und Ram und zwei DVD-Rom Laufwerke. Die Festplatte erwähne ich mal nicht, da die 100000x lauter als sonst was ist ...also als HTPC nicht zu gebrauchen.

Ich Suche ein OS, das direkt von CD/DVD booten kann und mitdem man dann DVD's (vom anderen Laufwerk) wieder geben kann!

Gibt es das....wär echt cool! 


Danke




Edit: geht das mit Knoppix 6?


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

nimm doch einfach das neue Ubuntu und klatsch es auf ne DVD, dann haste auch noch speicher für sonstiges dateien auf dem System über

Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu

oder open suse,debian,usw.


----------



## Semme (30. Oktober 2009)

lows schrieb:


> nimm doch einfach das neue Ubuntu und klatsch es auf ne DVD, dann haste auch noch speicher für sonstiges dateien auf dem System über
> 
> Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu
> 
> oder open suse,debian,usw.



aber ubuntu muss man doch auf einer festplatte instaliern, die ich nciht hab!



oder?


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

nein von was willst du´s denn installieren von ner CD/DVD? Richtig und bei Linux kannst du das System "live" laufen lassen,d.h. es läuft nur von der DVD und es wird keine HDD(Festplatte) oder sonstiges gebraucht.


----------



## exa (30. Oktober 2009)

es gibt auch xplive dvds und vista auch...


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

aber gibts da ein image im inet?


----------



## dot (30. Oktober 2009)

BartPE ? Wikipedia und die anderen genannten Alternativen im Text. Ich wuerde aber auch erst einmal eine Ubuntu/xy ausprobieren.


----------



## feivel (30. Oktober 2009)

da würd ich doch glatt mal die geexbox vorschlagen..
ein bootbares mediacenter system..vielleicht ja das richtige für dich..

http://geexbox.org/en/index.html

du brauchst noch nicht mal zwei laufwerke..du kannst die cd nach dem booten sogar entfernen ....

ich fand das system ganz  witzig


----------



## cookiebrandt (30. Oktober 2009)

Heutzutage kannst du fast jedes System als Live-System verwenden. Ist manchmal aber nicht die schnellste Lösung...Eventuell (bin mir dabei nicht sicher) könntest du es ja ausprobieren ein kleines aber feines System auf einen USB-Stick oder SD-Karte zu packen. Ansonsten musst du halt Distributionen vergleichen, am besten die, die eh schon auf Multimedia ausgelegt sind (wobei man dann darauf achten sollte, dass es nicht zu überladen ist).

MfG


----------



## lazy (8. November 2009)

Du kannst wie schon vorgeschalgen Ubuntu oder Knoppix oder eine andere Linux alternative verwenden. Informiere dich aber vor dem download, nicht alle funzen auch in der Live version. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel Arbeitsspeicher du hast, aber solltest du mehr als 1GB haben wäre eine Möglichkeit dein Linux Betriebssystem beim Start in den Ram zu laden. Das System ist dann verdammt schnell (kommt ja alles aus dem Ram) und du kannst deine beiden DVD Laufwerke ausnutzen. Aber auch das musst du bei jedem Start neu laden.

Ich könnte dir auch Damn Small Linux empfehlen, ich benutze das zusammen mit einem Ubuntu Server und starte es über Lan. Das Linux ist 50 MB groß und relativ schnell gebootet (nur falls du dir nebenbei noch nen Server einrichten willst)

MfG lazy


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

ihr scheint alle zu überlesen, dass er das system als dvdplayer nutzen möchte..warum dann damn small linux, scheint mir mal absolut nicht das richtige zu sein


----------



## cookiebrandt (8. November 2009)

Damn Small Linux mit VLC sollte aber auch gut funktionieren...wobei, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob VLC Fernbedienungen unterstützt


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. November 2009)

Das größte Problem wird sein, das nix gespeichert wird. Wenn du mal irgendeine Einstellung verändern willst, ist alles beim nächsten Start wieder weg.
 Und außerdem hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Starten von CD wesentlich länger dauert als von einer Festplatte (ubunut 9 braucht auf meinem PC ca. 3-4min, von der Platte ist es in 60sek oben.)


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Im Zweifellsfall auf nem USB-Stick installieren. Ist zwar auch nicht die feine englische, aber besser als immer von CD zu booten.

so far


----------



## cookiebrandt (8. November 2009)

Hatte mal ein Xubuntu (glaube 8.04) auf nem USB-Stick (Cruzer Contour). Ging eigentlich recht gut :> Das Problem ist auch, dass du nicht nur Einstellungen verlierst, sondern evtl. nachinstallierte Programme bei einer CD


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

ich würd sogar fast soweit gehen und einfach intern einen usb stick verbauen


----------



## lazy (9. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ihr scheint alle zu überlesen, dass er das system als dvdplayer nutzen möchte..warum dann damn small linux, scheint mir mal absolut nicht das richtige zu sein



Warum? Wie schon gesagt mir VLC sollte das doch gehen? Aber mal im Ernst kauf dir ne ordentliche Platte und mach da Ubuntu oder sowas drauf. Dann bleiben deine Einstellungen erhalten, du hast immer neue Updates und brauchst keine ewigkeiten zu warten. Oder du machst es halt per Remoutdesktop mit bartpe.... Lässte halt deinen 2ten PC laufen, verbindest die über Lan und kannst dann auch die Filme von der HDD deines anderen PCs anschauen.... (bei remoutendesktop kannst du ja einstellen welche Laufwerke von welchem PC benutzt werden sollen...)

MfG lazy


----------



## night-ger (9. November 2009)

kauf dir doch ma linux intern da haste gleich was zum nachlensen und bei vielen heften sind diverse live cd s dabei mit funktionen und schnick und schnak und sonst noch irgendnen kack^^
ne aber im ernst würde mir das heft ma an schauen vielleicht ist da was dabei?


----------



## lazy (9. November 2009)

Hier bekommst du Ubuntu in 32 und 64 Bit. Ich benutze selber noch 9.04 aber so anders wird die nicht sein (rein von der Oberfläche). Sollte wie immer mit Live Version sein (kannst du beim starten auswäheln was du machen möchtest).... 

Nur mut auch wenns mit Linux am Anfang nicht so klappt


----------



## Jared566 (10. November 2009)

oder kauf dir einfach einen IDE - CF Card Adapter + CF Card. Da kannste dann Linux draufmachn, oder mit nLite XP abspecken (sonst ist xp zu mächtig für einen 2gb CF Card) dort haste dann auch platz für VLC oder ein Videoabspielprogramm deines vertrauens ^^

zudem kannst du auch einfach eine andere CF card reinstecken, und du haste nen komplett anderes system ^^

außerdem macht ein CD / DVD Laufwerk auch geräusche beim lesen und wenn du 2 gleichzeitig benutzt....

meine empfehlung:
CF Card + Adapter + ein DVD laufwerk (oder externe festplatte wo die filme drauf liegen) + linux / xp


----------

